# [collection] High-Def Video Game System Icons



## cots (Nov 19, 2016)

Over the course of some years I've been creating high-def icons based on real images of video gaming consoles so my collection doesn't look so plain. I've uploaded the icons (PNG & ICO) so others might make use of them. Most of them are 512x512 or 256x256. There are a total of 250 systems (500 files).

Here ya go.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/a7l8837j4f5rsvi/HD_Video_Games.7z


----------



## Zero72463 (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice. Think you could do PS3 and PS4?


----------



## Erikku (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice, maybe you could also do, I dunno, maybe the many variants of teh best vidya gaem systum of tem all, teh CDi


why am I even asking that


----------



## cots (Nov 19, 2016)

Zero72463 said:


> Nice. Think you could do PS3 and PS4?



Here are the PS3 and PS4 - as for others who want to request icons I'm sorry, but I'm not going to devote my time to creating these on request.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/psb2i1c04uc8jt1/HD_PS3_&_PS4.zip


----------



## Zero72463 (Nov 19, 2016)

cots said:


> Here are the PS3 and PS4 - as for others who want to request icons I'm sorry, but I'm not going to devote my time to creating these on request.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/psb2i1c04uc8jt1/HD_PS3_&_PS4.zip



Wow thanks a bunch man! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You even made .ico! Really thanks a lot dude!


----------

